# Cedar wood



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews. If you could answer poll, and put any additional information you might have in the comments that would be great. I know that it does leach toxins into the water blah blah blah, but at what point does it affect the fish. 

I have used cedar in my tanks for years. AND i have NEVER had an issue. Well, not one i have known about. 

One other topic, Is it bad for plecos to ingest cedar? I know they like to gnaw on wood.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Human use it on steam or sauna room and we breath it in so I don't see why it will harm the fish. Beside there is not many option that we can use cedar in the aquarium so the amount is very little to do any effect on the fish and yes I did use it for a drip tray and tank surround and my fish are fine and water parameter are fine as well.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I have used cedar many times before, but it was VERY WELL aged in a lake before I put it into my tanks. Freshly dead wood I would not use.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> I have used cedar many times before, but it was VERY WELL aged in a lake before I put it into my tanks. Freshly dead wood I would not use.


Totally accurate. Avoid cedar "driftwood" at all costs, but feel free to use cedar bogwood.

I have cedar bogwood in a couple of my tanks. It's had no ill effect on the bristlenoses. But better to ask someone with panaques, as they actually ingest the wood.

Cedar (technically thuya, as there are no cedars native to the Americas) contains some pretty potent insect repellents. That's why granny uses cedar chests to store all her fine linen. And those chemicals you do not want in your water.


----------

